# the Rio



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Dads "new-to-him" Kia Rio, needed a bit of an uplift in the engine bay, so thought id just give it a 15 clean and dress for now....










used demon clean stuff, wheel brush, few smaller brushes and dressed with 303

not bad for a "quickie"


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i know there's a few bits and bobs needed doing for a far better result, but i knew he'd like it for now


----------



## autonoob (Jun 1, 2020)

It seems like this car will keep you busy, but you did a job well done cleaning the engine bay.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Come up pretty good for a quicky.:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks a good job, from the picture looks fine :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cheers guys, never really liked doing the engine bays before, now it doesn't seem to be too bad of a job


----------

